# KARACHI | Hoshang Tower | 42 fl | T/O



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Project Name: Hoshang Tower
Status: Approved - Site preparation
Height: 42 Stories, 130+ m
Location: Hoshang Road (Clearmont Road)
Use: Office
Space: 2.24 million sq. ft, 3 basement floors, 9 parking floors



























a


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Article



> *KARACHI: One more project has been approved for Karachi’s ever-changing skyline – the 42-floor Hoshang Tower.*
> 
> The Sindh High Density Development Board approved the building during a meeting at Governor House on Thursday. The board’s chairperson, Governor Dr Ishratul Ebad Khan and co-chairperson, chief minister Qaim Ali Shah, headed the meeting.
> 
> ...





> *Governor, CM approve construction of Hoshang Tower*
> 
> KARACHI - Sindh Governor Ishratul Ebad and Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah approved construction of* Hoshang Tower i*n a Diplomat Board meeting on Thursday. Both leaders said on account of safety and parking of tower, the board would not give exceptions for fool proof security of tower. The meeting was attended by Provincial Minister for local government Agha Siraj Khan Durrani, Principal Secretary Noshad Sheikh, Administrator Karachi Muhammad Hussain Syed, Sindh Buliding Control Authority Director General Manzoor Qadir and other state officials. The briefing was given during the meeting on the *42-story-building* which will consist of three basements and nine parking floors and the covered estimated area of the building will be *224,700 square yards,* with an estimated cost of *Rs 2 billion*. Its estimated total length is *one hundred and thirty meters (130m)*. Both leaders emphasised ensuring the approved parking floors in the building. They said the building would be an asset for the city. They said important features such as fire safety and fire exits would be made for any possible mishap in the building. The building will have its own water supply system and construction would follow international best practices, they said.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*KARACHI: Governor Dr Ishratul Ebad And Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah Presiding Over A Meeting Regarding Hoshang Tower At Governor House Here Yesterday.*


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Excavation work.


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

One month old pic from Google maps:

Excavation work.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Render deleted.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Location is Near Frerre Hall, This area will look nice after completion of this tower.:cheers:


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

The first five floors look nice, above those the design becomes average.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*New Render Of Hoshang Pearl Tower*


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*New Render Of Hoshang Pearl Tower*


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Scale model of Hoshang tower


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

chinese investors?


----------



## Sherjee278 (Nov 9, 2012)

tita01 said:


> chinese investors?


Project is owned by Pakistani real state devoloper Bahria Town. They are also working on 2 more projects in karachi.

*Bahria Icon Tower Karachi*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=760274
*Bahria Town Tower Karachi*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1432272


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

big hole in ground


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Advertisement*


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Hoshang Pearl Latest updates*

6-Dec-2013


----------



## Ahmed Sharoz (May 2, 2014)

Any new updates on this project? Why has this thread been so quite lately? This is a forty story building for god's sake!


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Recent progress.



m.sohaib98 said:


> *thanks ahsan*


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Here it is with tower crane

Credit M.Shoib



m.sohaib98 said:


> Clifton bridge by sohaib.bs, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Clifton bridge by sohaib.bs, on Flickr


----------

